# Mountainside Lodge



## geoand (Jul 17, 2006)

I am not a member of Shell Vacation Club.  However, they own and operate Mountainside Lodge.

Shell vacation club sent me a notice that I have not paid my Association dues yet.  The "Late Notice" came from Northbrook, IL.  I phoned and received voice mail.  I told them that my records show that I paid my dues via American Express on 11/29/05.  I also sent email to them and told them the same.  I let them know that my vacation at Mountainside set for August better not be endangered by their poor record keeping.

They did call me back and said they had no record of such and will call Mountainside to confirm this.  I repeated that the payment was made to their IL address via phone last 11/05.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 17, 2006)

I also had a problem with by Mountainside MFs. Since we own three seperate units, 2 EOY , the fact that we didn't recieve a MF bill escaped our attention. We called and charged the payment. No problems other than the fact we didn't ever get a bill for the MF.


----------



## Bestwestern (Sep 27, 2008)

See Reason for Edit Below


----------

